# Lekker



## keung

Hi, as I say on another thread, I will have a visit in Netherland, so I'd to learn some simple Dutch. 
I want to ask , if "Lekker" mean both good to drink and good to eat ?

Thank


----------



## Suehil

'Lekker' can be applied to almost anything that appeals to the senses.  So yes, for both food and drink.  
Also for a hot bath, a massage, lying in the sun, a sexually attractive person, a good feeling - the possibilities are almost endless.


----------



## limonade

I'd only use it for food and beverage, not for any other senses, but I've heard it, Suehil, I think more in the Netherlands. 
They also say (in the Netherlands that is, not in Belgium) : 'lekker weertje' (nice wheather)


----------



## Lawrencelot

In the Netherlands, it's for anything that's pleasant, like the examples Suehil mentioned, though they don't do so since too long. The original meaning is, good to drink or good to eat, yes, and apparently that's how they still use it in Belgium.


----------



## ablativ

Oftentimes expressions like "nice and warm, nice and comfortable, nice and quiet, etc. are translated as:

lekker warm, lekker gezellig, lekker rustig enz.


----------



## keung

Thanks all for answering.


----------



## Stoggler

I've been told by my Dutch-language tutor (she's Belgian) that you have to be careful in describing a person that they are "lekker", and that it's best to use "mooi" or another word.  Would other native speakers agree?


----------



## Joannes

Definitely, and I think Dutch speakers from the Netherlands would too, although *lekker* is more often used in broader contexts there. To describe a person as 'lekker' means they sexually attract you (something that is not appropriate to utter in any situation), _or_ that you are a cannibal.


----------



## Plant plant

Stoggler said:


> I've been told by my Dutch-language tutor (she's Belgian) that you have to be careful in describing a person that they are "lekker", and that it's best to use "mooi" or another word. Would other native speakers agree?


 
I am from Holland and I agree with both your teacher and Joannes. Here in Holland, if you say someone is 'lekker', it means that he or she is a person you are sexually attracted to.


----------



## limonade

in Belgium it would be _very_ odd to say such a thing


----------



## vidsyn

It's the same in Norwegian as in Dutch.


----------



## Forero

What does it mean if someone asks "Bent je niet lekker?"?


----------



## Lawrencelot

Forero said:


> What does it mean if someone asks "Bent je niet lekker?"?


That's an expression. 'Niet lekker zijn' means being, how do you say it, with a mental defect or something. But it's usually not meant that heavy, you could translate it as 'Are you mad?' maybe.


----------



## Suehil

'Ben je niet lekker' can also mean 'Aren't you feeling well?'


----------



## Brownpaperbag

There is also another specific use of 'lekker' as in: 'lekker voor je!'

It may be used only in the West of the Netherlands but I'm not sure. The meaning of the expression is sarcastic, as when something bad happens to someone, another person says 'lekker voor je', i.e. 'I'm happy this happened to you'.

As with Dutch swearing, here's another awkward example of Dutch language


----------



## filoutjie

In Afrikaans, nearly everything can be "lekker" as well. Anything nice: lekker kos, lekker weer, lekker partytjie (nice food, weather, party). It is used for "quite" : hy is lekker gekoring-he is quite drunk, jy is lekker mal - you're quite crazy. In a somewhat spiteful way: lekker uitgevang! (nicely caught out!) if you played a trick on someone.
Lekker dag! (Have a nice day!)


----------



## papeheimers

There're so many different meanings for lekker. 
The usual ones include to express pleasantness: lekker weer(tje) vandaag= such lovely weather today. Or to express taste: wat een lekkere maaltijd = what a good/delicious meal (though in this case delicious would better be translated as "heerlijk") 

And yes, informally speaking you can use also use the word to describe an attractive person, though some may argue, not in a very sophisticated manner ;-) wat een lekkere kerel/lekker wijf = that's one hot dude/broad!

Like someone said "lekker" can also be sarcastic, but it can also be a sincere way to express sympathy. Like: I'm going on holiday to the Bahamas tomorrow. O' lekker, joh!=Oh, good for you!/Nice!


----------



## Leviwosc

I'm Dutch and I've never thought well about all the possible meanings before!

The sarcastic form of lekker is used in the south as well.

"Ik was te laat vanochtend en ik heb de bus gemist, dus ik heb naar school gelopen." (I was late this morning and missed the bus so I walked to school)
"Lekker! Moet je maar op tijd uit je bed komen!" (Good for you! You should get out your bed on time!)


----------



## HKK

Leviwosc said:


> The sarcastic form of lekker is used in the south as well.



I have to disagree, that sounds very _Hollands _to my ears.


----------



## Leviwosc

I'm afraid you're incorrect. I live in the south of the Netherlands - Tilburg - and several people I know (also my family) use 'lekker' in a wicked way as well.


----------



## Peterdg

I think HKK means: "Hollands" = from the Netherlands.

We would never use it this way in Belgium.


----------



## HKK

Oh yes, Peter is right. I misunderstood Leviwosc's statement.


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

I missed one more example, in which you can show disapproval.

Imagine that a husband is calling his wife, telling her he's on over time and won't eat at home. His wife may react in this way:
"Lekker dan! Heb ik me daarvoor moe gemaakt in de keuken?" meaning as much as "That's just great! Did I go all out in the kitchen for nothing?"

another example:
"Piet heeft net gebeld dat hij niet naar de vergadering komt."
( Pete just called to say he won't come to the meeting.)
"Hij zou toch de voorzitter zijn?"
(wasn't he supposed to be the chairman?)
"Inderdaad."
(indeed)
"Nou, lekker dan."


----------



## Joannes

Interesting! Like Peter and HKK said, we don't use it like that in Belgium. We do have --like you-- *mooi is dat!* (in speech more often something like *da's schoon da(dde)!* )


----------



## Kayla321

@Joannes: Grappig! In NL heeft _schoon _meestal te maken met wassen e.d..


----------

